# Insurance doubled since last quote?



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

I got a quote for my R33 GTR about 2 months ago prior to buying the car, it will be off the road until its restored

The quotes coming in on both 

comparethemarket.com & gocompare.com

were around the £350 mark but today I was looking to get insured soon and they have all jumped to over £750, has something changed in the insurance world or did turning 35 a few weeks ago mess this up lol

Age: 35
Married
1 Child
1 accident, not my fault, light body damage other persons insurance paid (under £500 damage)
5 Penalty Points £350 fine (motorway speeding SP50)
2 Years no claims

Can anyone shed some light on this? The reason I never went to any specialist insurer as I thought £350 ish was fine

Now I think I may need to : (

Thanks for looking


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sometimes cookies on your computer trigger indicators to certain companies and then they hike the prices. 
I found this when booking holiday flights, slightly different subject but the best thing for you to do is make lots of phone calls ans speak to them directly.

BTW, the £350 your got first time is sometimes normally an introductory price to entice you making you think next year will probably be lower if things havent changed, you forget all about it until the last minute they get you by automatically renewing you as they have your details and charge for a months insurance plus cancellation costs.

Good luck, I hope you get a fair price with good cover and customer service.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Try the specialists in the insurance section.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

0Pain0Gain said:


> I got a quote for my R33 GTR about 2 months ago prior to buying the car, it will be off the road until its restored
> 
> The quotes coming in on both
> 
> ...


Hi 0Pain0Gain, 

If you could PM me your postcode, reg and contact number I'll forward it onto the relevant department and someone can give you a call if you would like? 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Matt

Funnily enough I used your site at the weekend and put in all my details for a quote

ill PM my name and address

thanks

Al


----------

